# Activists Missing After Declaring War on Leather at Motorcycle Rally



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2010)

*Activists Missing After Declaring War on Leather at Motorcycle Rally*

*Johnstown, PA  (GlossyNews)* 

EXCERPT: Local and state police scoured the hills outside rural Johnstown, Pennsylvania, after reports of three animal rights activists going missing after attempting to protest the wearing of leather at a large motorcycle gang rally this weekend. Two others, previously reported missing, were discovered by fast food workers duct taped inside several fast food restaurant dumpsters, according to police officials.
 Something just went wrong, said a still visibly shaken organizer of the protest. Something just went horribly, horribly, wrong.
The organizer said a group of concerned animal rights activist groups, growing tired of throwing fake blood and shouting profanities at older women wearing leather or fur coats, decided to protest the annual motorcycle club event in a hope to show them our outrage at their wanton use of leather in their clothing and motor bike seats. In fact, said the organizer, motorcycle gangs are one of the biggest abusers of wearing leather, and we decided it was high time that we let them know that we disagree with them using itergo, they should stop.
According to witnesses, protesters arrived at the event in a vintage 1960s era Volkswagen van and began to pelt the gang members with balloons filled with red colored water, simulating blood, and shouting youre murderers to passers by. This, evidently, is when the brouhaha began.
They peed on me!!! charged one activist. They grabbed me, said I looked like I was French, started calling me La Trene, and duct taped me to a tree so they could pee on me all day!
II was trying to show my outrage at a man with a heavy leather jacket, and hehe didnt even care. I called him a murderer, and all he said was, You cant prove that. Next thing I know he forced me to ride on the back of his motorcycle all day, and would not let me off, because his girl friend was out of town and I was almost a woman.
END EXCERPT
Almost...


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2010)

What's funny to me is that, from the comments, some people think that this actually happened.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> What's funny to me is that, from the comments, some people think that this actually happened.


It is almost as if the name Glossy News doesn't matter, nor, does their slogan:Its online, it must be true.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 9, 2010)

> II was trying to show my outrage at a man with a heavy leather jacket, and hehe didnt even care. I called him a murderer, and all he said was, You cant prove that.


 
:rofl:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2010)

No.

Had any group been foolish enough to attempt this for real, there'd be a hell of a lot more than THREE "missing" activists.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 9, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> No.
> 
> Had any group been foolish enough to attempt this for real, there'd be a hell of a lot more than THREE "missing" activists.....


 
Yeah if it was real, they would ahve found parts of them in the fast food. :~(

But once clicking on the link one can see a website and if you do not read the source well then one jumps. I just hope there is something for them to land on.


----------

